
What are the best “learn by doing” online coding courses under $350? - urahara
I’m looking for quality online coding courses that focus on building some particular project (usually a clone of some famous product like twitter, pinterest, etc.). The language is not as important as the quality of a course and an actual technology stack that can be effectively applicable for freelance. Any recommendations?
======
dbg31415
Seems like something you could find, or start, for free.

* We are what we do | Meetup || [https://www.meetup.com/](https://www.meetup.com/)

